# How useful are those fingerless mitts



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I knit fingerless mittens for customers quite often. I know they're supposed to be great for all types of activities. But I had never actually worn them. Today I decided to use a pair on my bike ride because the weather is a tad cold today.

Wow! I love them.

So if you haven't tried them, you may want to do that.


----------



## RitaC (Jan 3, 2014)

I've just finished making four pairs. I wondered too. I figured they would be mostly useful for people and their phones.

Rita


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

The people I know who love them are the ones who always feel cold in their work offices but have to keep typing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You can eat with them, type with them, ride bikes with them, text with them, and best of all KNIT WITH THEM.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

great for driving.


----------



## dbleagle (Jan 12, 2014)

I made a few pairs at the request of a friend who has a coffee shop. She wanted some small things for possible gifts for the holidays just past. When my adult daughter saw them in there I got the "why haven't you made any for me?" Her hands are always cold, but she hates regular gloves. She loves the pair I gave her for Christmas!


----------



## RitaC (Jan 3, 2014)

The real challenge was producing a flip top for the thumb for my husband's pair.

Rita


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I wear them when I go jogging. My hands get too hot in a full glove when running.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I do transcribing for a doctor in Sacramento. I usually start about 5 in the morning, before I go to my regular job. When I get up, I turn the heater on then put on my fingerless gloves and type until the house warms up enough to take them off. They have been a lifesaver for me. Without them I would not be able to work so early. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't find they are any use to me as it is my fingers that get cold, not my hands.


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I don't find they are any use to me as it is my fingers that get cold, not my hands.


I have had the same thought as I can't imagine they would keep my entire hand warm. For instance with driving your fingers have to touch the steering wheel which is so cold when you first start. I can appreciate that they may be of use for some indoor purposes but I don't need them for such activities.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I love them also! When I go to bed I am chilled at times so I wear a pair until my hand warm up! Or working on the computer. Keeps the hands warm while letting the fingers be free to type.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

dbleagle said:


> I made a few pairs at the request of a friend who has a coffee shop. She wanted some small things for possible gifts for the holidays just past. When my adult daughter saw them in there I got the "why haven't you made any for me?" Her hands are always cold, but she hates regular gloves. She loves the pair I gave her for Christmas!


I made my daughter a pair as well and she loves them, so 'whipped' up a pair for myself too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I love them. I also told the daughter and grands up north with the cold to put them on over their gloves to help keep their hands warm in the -25 degree weather they were having...


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

My daughter, niece, and I all wore our mitts today; yes, I made all of them out of sock yarn. 

It is amazing how the entire hand warms up while wearing them. My sister wears hers in bed at night while she is reading.

My niece has been ill and I want to make her another pair because she wears hers a lot -- and as a gesture of love.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I've often wondered how these "work." In the winter, if my fingertips get really cold, even for just a minute walking from the house to my car, by the end of that day, one or more of my finger tips will have begun to split and bleed, and they will really hurt for the several days it takes for them to heal (which means NO knitting!), loaded up with anti-biotic ointment and several bandages. So I can't help but think that the "wrong" part of the gloves are missing!! It might be easier to "tweet," or "text," or whatever else the younger generation do 90% of the time, but me?? I have to wear full mittens so all the fingers and thumbs can keep each other warm!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree, I for mine


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a pair in process right now and am learning magic circle with them


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I've often wondered how these "work." In the winter, if my fingertips get really cold, even for just a minute walking from the house to my car, by the end of that day, one or more of my finger tips will have begun to split and bleed, and they will really hurt for the several days it takes for them to heal (which means NO knitting!), loaded up with anti-biotic ointment and several bandages. So I can't help but think that the "wrong" part of the gloves are missing!! It might be easier to "tweet," or "text," or whatever else the younger generation do 90% of the time, but me?? I have to wear full mittens so all the fingers and thumbs can keep each other warm!!


My view (for what it's worth) as the blood is circulated through the hand to get to the fingers, the tips would stay a little warmer than without the mitts? I like mine for dog walks and in the car while its 'warming up'. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> You can eat with them, type with them, ride bikes with them, text with them, and best of all *KNIT WITH THEM*.


Which I discovered during a summer-long strike a couple of decades ago. Night-shift on the picket line in early June; it was downright frigid! And it rained a lot those first few weeks. I was wearing cheapo dollar-store glovies and knitted my first pair of fingerless gloves to wear over them, and I merrily knitted the nights away. The growing afghan on my lap also served to keep me warmer than my non-knitter co-workers. I still have and still wear those fingerless gloves.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> You can eat with them, type with them, ride bikes with them, text with them, and best of all KNIT WITH THEM.


I wondered about knitting with them, whether or not the knitting yarn would tend to cling to the mitts. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I wear them a lot . I'm just crocheting a "chunky" pair to wear over my leather gloves for extra warmth. They are also an annual gift to our church organist who wears them while playing.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for the poster who showed her own beautifully designed fingerless gloves about 6 weeks ago. She said she'd post the pattern and a few of us indicated our interest.

I think she's in Arizona and her gloves were in a lovely golden yarn.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I love them also! When I go to bed I am chilled at times so I wear a pair until my hand warm up! Or working on the computer. Keeps the hands warm while letting the fingers be free to type.


A lot of people wear them in bed to read, heatings off, hands get cold !


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I love fingerless mitts. Seems as though if I can keep my hands/wrists warm, my fingers will be warm too. So far, it works.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

My grandaughter plays the guitar and she finds them helpful


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've made a bunch of them to give but none for myself yet. I think it's time.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> great for driving.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I made myself a pair for the winter time when I'm in my computer room as it gets cold down in the basement. They come in really handy keeps my hands warm.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

When it's really cold I wear mine over a pair of solid color gloves. I use the boldest selfstripng yarn I can find.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I've used them over cheap Dollar Store gloves. I have large hands and long fingers. But refuse to knit myself a pair of actual gloves. This way, I get the basic glove done for me and very inexpensively. Then I select yarn to match with the purchased gloves and warm my hands very nicely.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I finished a pair last Saturday and wore them to church Sunday and was glad I did. It wasn't really cold out anymore but I wanted to wear the new ones and when got to Church found the furnace on the fritz. It wasn't cold in there with all the people but definitely cooler than normal. Heavy fingerless mitts in my own handspun wool were very welcome.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have given several pair as gifts in the last 2 yrs, but no one has actually said if they "really" like them. One pair I gave to a person that takes a lot of pictures and she said they would be good for that, but she hasn't told me yet if she likes them. I have a good pattern and can be knit on 4 needles so you don't have to seam them after you finish them. I really like making them. Easy and I just made mine out of knitting worsted yarn, Red Heart super saver skeins. You can make several pair out of a skein. Happy knitting!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

When reading in bed, my hands get cold holding the book with a window right overhead. The fingerless mitts surprising keep my hands warm even though fingers are not covered. Also made a pair for my daughter to wear in her office. She is in a wing where the temp is controlled by the office manager who gets hot flashes, so the temp is set rather low so she is always freezing.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> You can eat with them, type with them, ride bikes with them, text with them, and best of all KNIT WITH THEM.


Adding: You can play instruments with them on...especially good for playing outside, which my sister and I found out to our grief when we played at a fundraiser in the cold with nothing on our hands...they ached for at least an hour afterwards!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have some, and need more. I have had them about 5 years. I also made some for my daughter and all her work friends when they worked at a cold grocery store. On my end, it's got absolutely nothing to do with my cell phone. I'm not that attached to my cell. They are so great when there is a bit of chill. Or, when JUST your hands are cold. I wear my camping a lot. I can still do what I need to do, and have my fingers free.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

PS: my daughters wear them too. Not so they can use their phones, but because they look cool.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a favorite pattern to knit? There are some free patterns and I was going to try one of them but thought I would get some opinions as to a really good pattern. Thanks.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I make them and pick up stitches in the thumb hole to make a thumb without the fingertip. That thumb joint gets cold so this easy addition helps alot. I make mine so they are just at the first pointer finger joint, that way they cover enough hand and still leave fingers free to work. Don't forget they are good when re-inacting outside. I spin!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I knit some in sock yarn and just made a tube...no hole for the thumb..I love them!!..because I find that they can be simply pushed up out of the way when shopping and pulled down to cover most of my hand when needed...works for me..
julie


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

If you don't mind doing cables, I find the cabled ones are nice because they're warmer and fit snugly but have a lot of give when you move.


----------



## bbcc (Oct 30, 2012)

Diane Sullivan has a video on YouTube for a machine-knit pair with thumbs...another pattern for my To-do list..I guess they wouldn't take long to make .


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

My son is a computer engineer and loves them for when he's working in an unheated space. I've made many pairs of them...They are very popular.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> My view (for what it's worth) as the blood is circulated through the hand to get to the fingers, the tips would stay a little warmer than without the mitts? I like mine for dog walks and in the car while its 'warming up'. :thumbup:


From what I was taught (and other medically-trained people, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), the extremities, ears, and the head become cold first, which is why the toes, fingers and ears are so subject to frostbite, and why you're told to keep your head covered. Nearly 90% of one's body heat is lost through an uncovered head --- think about babies, and hatless bald men -- brrrrrr!!

Apparently at some point in my life, my fingers tips became very cold, and started the split-and-bleed cycle, which is why they can't be allowed to get cold now. I've "tested" this theory, and believe me, the "split" finger tips can be pretty painful. And NOT being able to knit while they're healing? Just not worth it to me!

As for fingergless gloves, I don't doubt they are useful to some people (better those than nothing?), but just not to me.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We winter in the south. It usually doesn't get that cold, but cold enough that my hands get cold when knitting or working on the computer. I love my fingerless gloves because they let me do things that regular gloves don't let me do like type and knit yet they keep the back of my hands warm.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Made a pair for myself last year to match a hooded scarf. My daughter borrowed them, loves them, so now they are hers. Guess I'll have to make another pair for myself!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I think they have a great deal of versatility but I want the kind with thumbs not just a slit. The ideal of using them over other gloves in those very cold climates is a good one. For real cold areas, the thrummed mitts would be very good.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

My son is a Muscian & plays guitar. He said they help in cold rehearsal halls.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Make the fingerless gloves LONGER...have them so they can fold back at the base of the fingers. Then, if you want...you can unfold and let them go all the way to the fingertips if you're, for example, walking and you need extra warmth down to your fingertips.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I put them on my Mom - who has dementia - all the time as her hands are cold. She says they help keep her hands warmer.

I had some at my table at the Christmas Senior Center craft show this year and sold out - took a couple of orders too.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

are you dehydrated ? drink enough water ? winter can be as drying as summer / i live in the desert and have learned the value of keeping hydrated



impatient knitter said:


> I've often wondered how these "work." In the winter, if my fingertips get really cold, even for just a minute walking from the house to my car, by the end of that day, one or more of my finger tips will have begun to split and bleed, and they will really hurt for the several days it takes for them to heal (which means NO knitting!), loaded up with anti-biotic ointment and several bandages. So I can't help but think that the "wrong" part of the gloves are missing!! It might be easier to "tweet," or "text," or whatever else the younger generation do 90% of the time, but me?? I have to wear full mittens so all the fingers and thumbs can keep each other warm!!


----------



## cjm (Jan 5, 2014)

I crocheted wrist warmers for X-mas gifts, right now they are more fashionable then anything.. And people like to have their fingers free to be able to do what they like...I think its more of a preference choice...Here are a few colors I made...


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have made too many of these to count.....have gotten in the habit of making a matching pair whenever I make a scarf too!
My 4 GD"s, ages 13-28 and live in CA love them, my daughter & her friend that live in WY love them, my sister & nieces that live in WA love them, my SIL's that live in MI.,WI & GA love them........well, you get the picture and so easy to make!! I think texting has made them popular!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice for musicians, too, especially for outdoor gigs!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I make gloves for my DIL, she's a keen photographer,finds normal gloves useless as she has to keep taking them off to work the camera but loves the ones I make as I end them at the top joint of her fingers. Good for using mobile phones too!


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Only drawback that I have is they turn inside out far too often for me, is a pain to return them to regular, tho I spoze, I could wear inside out? Some of those that are entirely fingerless would be better for me I believe, but do like them.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

dotdot said:


> are you dehydrated ? drink enough water ? winter can be as drying as summer / i live in the desert and have learned the value of keeping hydrated


Definitely not! If anything, I'm OVER-hydrated! I drain at least three 500ml refillable water bottles of just water in a day. That doesn't include my other fluid intakes: coffee, tea, juice, the fluid in foods, soup, etc. (In other words, my urine has no color to it -- the bottom-line proof that I'm drinking enough fluids.)


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well you all sold me to keep making them. I have my second pair on my needles right now. Made a pair for my husband last week.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> My daughter, niece, and I all wore our mitts today; yes, I made all of them out of sock yarn.
> 
> It is amazing how the entire hand warms up while wearing them. My sister wears hers in bed at night while she is reading.
> 
> My niece has been ill and I want to make her another pair because she wears hers a lot -- and as a gesture of love.


The ONLY ones I can wear or knit are the sock yarn mitts. Any heavier yarn and the mitt will get stretched out of shape and become floppy and miserable to wear! They are also the only ones that are comfortable enough to wear while using your hands.

I received a pair for Christmas from my KP buddy, Sockit2me and have had them on virtually 24-7 since Christmas. I even wear them to bed since my hands are usually not under the covers and get cold.

I am wearing them right now as I am knitting!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I love mine. When wearing them, if my fingertips get cold, I just curl them into the glove until they've warmed a bit. I love them for knitting when it's chilly in the house. When I drive, I don't hold the steering wheel with my fingertips, but since the locking system on my Toyota is activated and deactivated by touch, wearing full gloves is a no-no, so the fingertips are great for that.

Also great for using my phone.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

What a beautiful pattern that is!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

What a beautiful pattern that is!


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

I made my husband a bespoke pair of gloves with just the tips of the thumbs & index fingers missing as he used to fly model aircraft in freezing weather and needed the fingertip control on the radio necessary for controlling the aircraft. I might add he also asked for one finger in the middle to be bright red (the rest of the gloves were in grey) so that he could make appropriate gestures that could not be missed to his friends when they were out flying. Boys will be boys.


----------



## pilotgirl (Dec 13, 2013)

I made my first pair of fingerless mitts out of my stash to match a scarf. I like them for driving in winter when the steering wheel is so cold.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Many people like to wear fingerless gloves in the work place where they need to type, write, manipulate things... i.e. use their fingers. Workplace temperture is often kept lower to keep people alert and active, as well as to keep heating costs down. My fingers get cold too, however gloves that extend 2-3 inches beyond my wrist tend to keep my whole arm warm. Think about it...the blood circulating into your hands and fingers is warmed by these gloves b/f it enters the vessels in your fingers.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

jrfromne said:


> I have had the same thought as I can't imagine they would keep my entire hand warm. For instance with driving your fingers have to touch the steering wheel which is so cold when you first start. I can appreciate that they may be of use for some indoor purposes but I don't need them for such activities.


A person could make the gloves longer to cover the fingertips.
Then roll that part back, if needed.

I have worn fingerless gloves over my driving gloves.

Elle


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I often knit with my fingerless mitts on. Also if I practice playing the organ when the church isn't heated, they help.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds like everybody loves them. When my shoulder and arm heal going to have to make pair for myself. Should help keep injured hand and arm warm.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have knitted lots of fingerless mitts for many of my friends. They are very popular now and are easy to make. Recently, I've posted some on our site. Nice reading all the different ideas about the mitts.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

During our recent cold spell, when the house didn't seem to get warm, I started wearing fingerless mitts. I can knit with them, but need to take the left one off to do a long-tail cast-on.
I was told a long time ago that if you keep your wrists warm, your hands will stay warm. For me, that doesn't work all the way down to the fingertips, but close.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't find they are any use to me as it is my fingers that get cold, not my hands.


Chikkie, 
Look what Didough posted this morning; only fingers gloves.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229519-1.html


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually bought a pair that just has thumb holes. I sometimes wear them backwards (wrist cuff near fingertips and fingertips cuff at wrist) so it is longer and covers my fingers in a cold room...more coverage for my Raynauds hands...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> A person could make the gloves longer to cover the fingertips.
> Then roll that part back, if needed.
> 
> I have worn fingerless gloves over my driving gloves.
> ...


If there are just thumb holes flip em around so fingers are more covered...will try to show in a photo


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I get VERY cold hands, so I often wear my fingerless gloves (made by a dear friend of mine) in the house and out in my non-centrally-heated office. They really help me.

Hazel


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Being a REALTOR in the Northeast US they are wonderful. I am forever having to open up lockboxes which cannot be done with gloves or mittens on. Then fumbling with keys gets tricky with gloves...so the fingerless keep the hands warm and the fingers free....I think I have made myself a half dozen pairs and have made dozens that I have given as gifts.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love them. My family loves them. Their friends love them. They keep the hands warm, allow the fingers to touch which in turn helps keep them warm and allows dexterity for whatever you are doing. I even wear them in the house some days. Perhaps I should make a nose mitt, haha for my poor old cold nose that rarely gets warm unless it's 80F. I will me making several pair as soon as I finish this baby blanket I'm making for our niece.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL, So far the pro's have it.  My grand kids love them. Also my daughter, (elementary school secretary)wears hers most every day until the office warms up. She also loves them.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

they are not useful to me bec my hands get so very cold. so I much prefer mittens or gloves. However, I know that so many people enjoy them and find them very useful for sorting out their keys, smoking, texting etc. It's certainly an individual point of view.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

I made a pair for a friend in a nursing home for Christmas. Her caregiver saw them & said what a wonderful idea they will keep her hands warm. Needless to say now my friend wants more in different colors.


----------



## jenylyn (Nov 14, 2013)

so really, unless you are riding a bike, they are only good for inside use.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

jenylyn said:


> so really, unless you are riding a bike, they are only good for inside use.


Depends on the person, and everybody is different. I wear them outdoors in the transitional season as well, when it is not cold enough to justify a heavy jacket and gloves.


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

I knitted 80+ pair for a cheerleading squad. I have knitted them for people with circulation issues causing cold hands. They are also used for texting and driving. My hubbie uses them under his gloves for extra warmth shoveling snow. I was knitting once while waiting in the doctors office and a lady asked what I was doing and I showed her a pair I had finished and she bought them for her daughter to wear so she could operate the motorized wheel chair. So they are very useful. Kids love them so much they sleep with them on. They can be made striped or made with the Redheart Team Spirit yarn for sports fans.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Fingerless mitts are great texting mitts in Florida when it gets a tad chilly. Yuppers, it can get chilly with that Polar Vortex thingy.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It seems if your wrist is warm, the rest of your hand will warm up too. I know with me it's the same with my ankles...if they are cold the rest of my feet are cold even covered.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Because of arthritis and carpal tunnel, I am very "fumble-fingered". Wearing gloves exacerbates the problem. But, with fingerless gloves my hands are still warm and I can hold on to purse, packages, etc. going to and from the car and so on.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> It seems if your wrist is warm, the rest of your hand will warm up too. I know with me it's the same with my ankles...if they are cold the rest of my feet are cold even covered.


This is so true. Any body have a pair of "pedicure"socks?


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

linzers said:


> This is so true. Any body have a pair of "pedicure"socks?


yes love my pedicure socks....great for this time of year!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

My grandfather told me years ago (I'm 81) that to keep your hands warm or cold look to your wrists. I always make sure my gloves are long enough to cover my wrists, not worry about fingertips and in the summer I run them under the coldest water I can find, to stay cool, Works everytime for me.



AdeleRM said:


> During our recent cold spell, when the house didn't seem to get warm, I started wearing fingerless mitts. I can knit with them, but need to take the left one off to do a long-tail cast-on.
> I was told a long time ago that if you keep your wrists warm, your hands will stay warm. For me, that doesn't work all the way down to the fingertips, but close.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

RavinRed said:


> yes love my pedicure socks....great for this time of year!


Me too!


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I've recently had an operation on my right hand and I have to wear a splint 24/7 for the foreseeable future. It's soooo cold here at the moment, and with the splint I can't wear gloves. Mitts are an absolute godsend! (I have the kind with a little sort of flap that can be flipped over to cover all the fingers, or the mitts can be kept with the fingertips uncovered).

And in case anyone wonders, with a socking great splint on my hand, no, I can't knit at all. Oh, the deprivation!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I've recently had an operation on my right hand and I have to wear a splint 24/7 for the foreseeable future. It's soooo cold here at the moment, and with the splint I can't wear gloves. Mitts are an absolute godsend! (I have the kind with a little sort of flap that can be flipped over to cover all the fingers, or the mitts can be kept with the fingertips uncovered).
> 
> And in case anyone wonders, with a socking great splint on my hand, no, I can't knit at all. Oh, the deprivation!


Hope you heal quickly. Good luck to you.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently made my first pair of fingerless mittens and found that I love wearing them! They actually keep my hands much warmer than I thought they would. If you make them long enough (to the knuckles), you don't have to touch your steering wheel (much) when you drive. The only problem I have with them is I made them too loose. I made them in a rib pattern and they don't have what I recently learned is "negative tension." So, I'll make some more and make them tighter. They're quick and easy anyway. I don't know how to knit in a thumb yet; I'm just knitting a flat piece and sewing a seam, leaving a space for the thumb to come out. 

Does anybody know of a fingerless mitten pattern that has a real easy way of knitting in a thumb piece? I don't want the kind of mittens that have the optional finger and thumb cover; just the most simple kind, where the fingers and thumb are always open.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I recently made my first pair of fingerless mittens and found that I love wearing them! They actually keep my hands much warmer than I thought they would. If you make them long enough (to the knuckles), you don't have to touch your steering wheel (much) when you drive. The only problem I have with them is I made them too loose. I made them in a rib pattern and they don't have what I recently learned is "negative tension." So, I'll make some more and make them tighter. They're quick and easy anyway. I don't know how to knit in a thumb yet; I'm just knitting a flat piece and sewing a seam, leaving a space for the thumb to come out.
> 
> Does anybody know of a fingerless mitten pattern that has a real easy way of knitting in a thumb piece? I don't want the kind of mittens that have the optional finger and thumb cover; just the most simple kind, where the fingers and thumb are always open.


I have a very easy pattern which I wrote off and don't remember where I found it. Done to dp needles and I can make a pair in a day. If you pm me with your email I'll be happy to copy it off for you and send it. I used it for the very first pair and made and have never tried another.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

farmkiti: Here is the pattern I use. It's really easy. I have made the entire pattern in k2, p2, rib. Fits nice and snug. http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/315/CEY-EasyAvaMitts.pdf


----------



## silver peep (Jun 27, 2012)

I love fingerless mitts, but I knit mine with a flip-top for the cold steering wheel.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I bike everyday and I love them when it is cold!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, I looked thru 7 pages to get to a pattern (too lazy to look for myself). I will try to knit it in the round, hate seams.


yorkie1 said:


> farmkiti: Here is the pattern I use. It's really easy. I have made the entire pattern in k2, p2, rib. Fits nice and snug. http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/315/CEY-EasyAvaMitts.pdf


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

kabedew said:


> I've used them over cheap Dollar Store gloves. I have large hands and long fingers. But refuse to knit myself a pair of actual gloves. This way, I get the basic glove done for me and very inexpensively. Then I select yarn to match with the purchased gloves and warm my hands very nicely.


Great idea.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My grand daughter loves them, her first pair turned to strings, so did mine, but not by me. she has worn out two pairs and started on the 3rd. I knit more pairs so she doesn't have to go with a string following her.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I have a very easy pattern which I wrote off and don't remember where I found it. Done to dp needles and I can make a pair in a day. If you pm me with your email I'll be happy to copy it off for you and send it. I used it for the very first pair and made and have never tried another.


Sorry, I'm still pretty new to knitting. I'm going to take an intermediate class soon, so I'll understand all the abbreviations later. "Dp" stands for double point, right? And how do I "pm" you? Do I put my email in one of these replies, or is there a more private way to do it?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Error posting. Ignore this.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> farmkiti: Here is the pattern I use. It's really easy. I have made the entire pattern in k2, p2, rib. Fits nice and snug. http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/315/CEY-EasyAvaMitts.pdf


Thanks so much! I'm still kinda new to knitting. I'm taking a class soon so I'll be able to understand all the pattern abbreviations and then I'll be sure to give this one a try. They look very warm and cosy!


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

You have made me think about knitting a pair. I'm a beginner so I wonder if I can knit a pair. Can you share a pattern or two?
I just bought a beautiful skein. It's blue and green ($22.00) Glory of the morning worsted; 220 yds./ 113 g 4-5sts/in an US #7-9 How much would I need for one pair?
Perhaps I can use it to make the mitts. What do you think?
Thanks for any input you could give me.
Diana


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

mrleese said:


> Does anyone have a favorite pattern to knit? There are some free patterns and I was going to try one of them but thought I would get some opinions as to a really good pattern. Thanks.


A very generous Designer amongst us, Knittingkitty, has posted several of her patterns free. They are all well written and very easy to follow; quick knits on two needles without thumb. A good way to get started. Beware, her patterns are addicting!! She also has some free hats you could do to match your fingerless gloves. Her "for sale" patterns are all very fairly priced and well worth the money so check them out too. I have made several of both hats and gloves for myself and also some gifts; all well received. I love wearing the fingerless mitts for driving especially. Here is a post to just one of her designs; you can do a search for more. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216728-1.html


----------



## cindy61 (Jul 31, 2012)

I made a pair for a woman my mother volunteers with at the hospital. They ended up too big for her but just right to enhance a regular pair of gloves. They are a lacy light lavender and she wears them over cream gloves. She really seems to like them.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I knit fingerless mittens for customers quite often. I know they're supposed to be great for all types of activities. But I had never actually worn them. Today I decided to use a pair on my bike ride because the weather is a tad cold today.
> 
> Wow! I love them.
> 
> So if you haven't tried them, you may want to do that.


Absolutely useless where I live. -20°C, forget it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gypsie said:


> ... Perhaps I should make a nose mitt, haha for my poor old cold nose that rarely gets warm unless it's 80F. ...


Free patterns for nose warmers:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nose-warmer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nose-cozy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-nifty-nose-warmer



Sammi said:


> Only drawback that I have is they turn inside out far too often for me, is a pain to return them to regular, tho I spoze, I could wear inside out? Some of those that are entirely fingerless would be better for me I believe, but do like them.


I made myself a pair of finger-tip-less gloves. For once, I followed the pattern word-for-word. I erred. I should have questioned the pattern and then junked it and worked the left glove without it! I ended up with two perfectly matching ... right-hand gloves! My inelegant solution is to wear one inside-out. Good thing they were plain stockinette, not something cabled!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> ...Workplace temperature is often kept lower to keep people alert and active, as well as to keep heating costs down. ...


It's not for those reasons that temperatures are kept a tad too low for human comfort. In these days of self-heating buildings packed full of heat-making computers, the cooling system works full-time year-round - just to keep the *computers* cool enough to work!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> Absolutely useless where I live. -20°C, forget it!


Yes, alone and outside at those temperatures, they're useless. However, under - or even _over_ warm mittens, they're useful, though I mostly wear mine while on the computer. My fingers get so cold they ache while typing or using the mouse!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

mrleese said:


> Does anyone have a favorite pattern to knit? There are some free patterns and I was going to try one of them but thought I would get some opinions as to a really good pattern. Thanks.


I like these best of all the patterns I've looked at. Grandma Laurie has made a couple pair and they are so pretty. On Ravelry, Susie Roger's Reading Mitts. I hope to make them soon.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

My daughter wears the fingerless gloves I made her so she can text her friends while at college when walking to and from the car and building to building


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> farmkiti: Here is the pattern I use. It's really easy. I have made the entire pattern in k2, p2, rib. Fits nice and snug. http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/315/CEY-EasyAvaMitts.pdf


These are really smart looking and if you wished you could make the finger ribbing longer and turn back as a cuff when you need more finger exposure.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

They're also great in the office when the AC is on overdrive because you can still type. I've made probably 20 pairs for coworkers.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> farmkiti: Here is the pattern I use. It's really easy. I have made the entire pattern in k2, p2, rib. Fits nice and snug. http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/315/CEY-EasyAvaMitts.pdf


I also started with a very simple pattern and have made them with all kinds of cables and lace and ribbing and fair isle and... once you get the basic proportions down you can really get creative! AND they only take about a ball of yarn so they're great for those leftovers!

They're actually one of my favorite things to make because they're so fast you get instant gratification!


----------



## CaliforniaMaryAnn (Feb 11, 2013)

I am knitting a pair for my granddaughter who drives cross country for FedEx.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

pickyknitter65 said:


> You have made me think about knitting a pair. I'm a beginner so I wonder if I can knit a pair. Can you share a pattern or two?
> I just bought a beautiful skein. It's blue and green ($22.00) Glory of the morning worsted; 220 yds./ 113 g 4-5sts/in an US #7-9 How much would I need for one pair?
> Perhaps I can use it to make the mitts. What do you think?
> Thanks for any input you could give me.
> Diana


Hi, Diana. Nice to talk to a fellow beginner. Your yarn sounds beautiful; you won't need much, way less than one skein.

What I did was this: I knit a flat piece of fabric by using a K2, P2 pattern all the way across. The ribs stretch around the width of your hand, and then you just knit them up into the length that you want (I made mine to cover my lower wrist up to my 1st knuckle). When you cast on, figure out about how wide the piece will need to be so that it will stretch all the way around and across your palm. Next time, I will measure around my palm, then cast on about 2" smaller than that measurement. That way the ribs will stretch around; the first ones I made were too big and don't stretch much. Important: you must cast on in a multiple of 4, since K2, P2 is a 4-stitch pattern. After you cast on, then knit each row K2, P2, back and forth. When you reach the length you want, cast off in pattern (cast off in K2, P2 pattern). After you finish knitting the ribbed flat piece, fold it in half lengthwise (so the ribs will run from your wrist to your knuckle), wrong side out. Seam the mittens lengthwise on the one open edge. Seam from the bottom (wrist) up to where the base of your thumb will be. Tie a knot and leave a piece to weave in later. Allow about 2" open (enough to insert your thumb), then seam again from the open part to the end (knuckle area). I made sure to knot at the start and finish of where I seamed; so four knots total, so that the seam wouldn't come open due to stress. Weave all your ends in when you're done, turn them right side out, and enjoy the compliments!

BTW, do your casting on and off loosely, so that the ends will stretch along with the ribbing. Let me know if all this is not clear; I will be glad to clarify my jumbled directions. Hope this helps!


----------



## goldsad (Aug 5, 2011)

I wear them for playing tennis. They keep your hands warm and you can still grip the racquet.


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> Hi, Diana. Nice to talk to a fellow beginner. Your yarn sounds beautiful; you won't need much, way less than one skein.
> 
> What I did was this: I knit a flat piece of fabric by using a K2, P2 pattern all the way across. The ribs stretch around the width of your hand, and then you just knit them up into the length that you want (I made mine to cover my lower wrist up to my 1st knuckle). When you cast on, figure out about how wide the piece will need to be so that it will stretch all the way around and across your palm. Next time, I will measure around my palm, then cast on about 2" smaller than that measurement. That way the ribs will stretch around; the first ones I made were too big and don't stretch much. Important: you must cast on in a multiple of 4, since K2, P2 is a 4-stitch pattern. After you cast on, then knit each row K2, P2, back and forth. When you reach the length you want, cast off in pattern (cast off in K2, P2 pattern). After you finish knitting the ribbed flat piece, fold it in half lengthwise (so the ribs will run from your wrist to your knuckle), wrong side out. Seam the mittens lengthwise on the one open edge. Seam from the bottom (wrist) up to where the base of your thumb will be. Tie a knot and leave a piece to weave in later. Allow about 2" open (enough to insert your thumb), then seam again from the open part to the end (knuckle area). I made sure to knot at the start and finish of where I seamed; so four knots total, so that the seam wouldn't come open due to stress. Weave all your ends in when you're done, turn them right side out, and enjoy the compliments!
> 
> BTW, do your casting on and off loosely, so that the ends will stretch along with the ribbing. Let me know if all this is not clear; I will be glad to clarify my jumbled directions. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for your explanation. I go to a knitting group on Tues. mornings. I'll show them your directions so I get stuck they could help me, I'm sure.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

imashelefrat: I should have mentioned. I did use DPN's and knitted them in the round. I hate seams too.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

pickyknitter65 said:


> Thank you so much for your explanation. I go to a knitting group on Tues. mornings. I'll show them your directions so I get stuck they could help me, I'm sure.


Yeah, knitting groups are great! You can learn so much working with experienced knitters and it's lots of fun. Good luck!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I made mine several years ago to wear while driving as the sun is so hot coming through the windscreen. So they are good for all climates xxx


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree----LOVE those fingerless gloves for everything!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

jrfromne said:


> I have had the same thought as I can't imagine they would keep my entire hand warm. For instance with driving your fingers have to touch the steering wheel which is so cold when you first start. I can appreciate that they may be of use for some indoor purposes but I don't need them for such activities.


If you make them long enough to reach to your fingertips, they will keep your hands warm on the steering wheel. Then when done driving you can fold back the end at the fingertips so you can use your fingers to text, eat, or do any other activity your heart desires. Much better than having to take full gloves off and on just to be able to use your fingers.


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

another good pattern on Ravelry is: I Need My Fingers! 
It's fast and easy!


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't find they are any use to me as it is my fingers that get cold, not my hands.


I agree. It's the tips of my fingers that freeze, and the gloves don't reach far enough.


----------



## nasci (Dec 29, 2013)

I made a few for the girls at the Y. WE wear them until the room warms up. Sometimes it colder than the outside.

They are great for driving as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

seejay said:


> another good pattern on Ravelry is: I Need My Fingers!
> It's fast and easy!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-need-my-fingers
Thank you so much for that pattern! It's perfect!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't tried them yet (although I've made several pairs for others.) I'm guessing they would work as a vest works.) Keep the larger parts warm, and there is more warm blood being circulated through the appendages. Must get a pair done for myself! Thanks for the encouragement folks!

True, they are no good when the temp's are -30 C, but there are lots of near freezing days before the nasty cold ones (and for the fake spring we are enjoying this week.) Then, real spring will come in April into May, and they will be useful again. I AM going to make some!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

There is another place where they come in handy... my mother and the other chemo patients are always complaining about sensitivity to temperatures bothering them when they grab beverages. I have made many pairs of fingerless gloves. I use the because I have similar problems due to nerve problems from Fibromyalgia. LOVE THEM!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

cainchar said:


> I haven't tried them yet (although I've made several pairs for others.) I'm guessing they would work as a vest works.) Keep the larger parts warm, and there is more warm blood being circulated through the appendages. Must get a pair done for myself! Thanks for the encouragement folks!
> 
> ... you've got it!
> 
> ...


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

[Thank you so much for that pattern! It's perfect!]

You are welcome! It's my go-to favorite; have made several pairs. Esp like the fold-up 'finger cuff'.

:thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

They are nice and useful. I am making my second pair in two weeks. I will be making more of them and socks this year.


----------



## RitaC (Jan 3, 2014)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I've recently had an operation on my right hand and I have to wear a splint 24/7 for the foreseeable future. It's soooo cold here at the moment, and with the splint I can't wear gloves. Mitts are an absolute godsend! (I have the kind with a little sort of flap that can be flipped over to cover all the fingers, or the mitts can be kept with the fingertips uncovered).
> 
> And in case anyone wonders, with a socking great splint on my hand, no, I can't knit at all. Oh, the deprivation!


I made several pairs of the kind with the flip tops. I think the pattern is on Lion Brand


----------



## Wolffaerie17 (Oct 28, 2013)

I love wearing fingerless for driving! I made each of my daughters a pair for Christmas.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I made these two pairs last year for my sister and a niece. They love them. I've made others since.

Both patterns are in _Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders_.

I will try to find another picture or two.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I've recently had an operation on my right hand and I have to wear a splint 24/7 for the foreseeable future. It's soooo cold here at the moment, and with the splint I can't wear gloves. Mitts are an absolute godsend! (I have the kind with a little sort of flap that can be flipped over to cover all the fingers, or the mitts can be kept with the fingertips uncovered).
> 
> And in case anyone wonders, with a socking great splint on my hand, no, I can't knit at all. Oh, the deprivation!


We should knit as many as we can Lily, so many people need them! Hope your hand gets better and you can start knitting.


----------



## Granny Yoyo (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I love to read all the comments for different items we all knit. About the fingerless mittens; my sister has arthritis in her hands and the joints swell and hurt. She lives in Montana near the Canadian border so it gets really cold. I knitted her a pair of these mittens using a soft yarn, using yarm from my cache. I made the palm a little longer and when she got the package from the Post Office and found the mittens inside she put them on and was thrilled at how warm they were. I also wear ones I knitted for myself for different activities I participate in so they get a big + from me. But, everyone has an opinion and I really like to read each one. Thank you for contributing and keep them coming.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

farmkiti - Thank you for the pattern and explanation. Can you knit this in the round so that you don't have to sew a seam? Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Colorado Knits - Love your fingerless mitts. Do you have a link for the pattern. I could not find them. I would love to make these. Beautifully done. Thanks.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I made my husband a pair because he has problems with circulation. He wears them when his hands get cold either inside or outside. He says they really keep his hands warm. I used Paton's wool for him.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I made a pair in alpaca/silk combination yarn for my sister when she broke her shoulder. No right or left, ambidextrous maybe. That was two years ago and she just called to tell me she is still using them now. She is recovering from a surgery and her hands get cold. 

Easy pattern, super soft and warm and still useful.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 8, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I don't find they are any use to me as it is my fingers that get cold, not my hands.


I also get cold fingers, but I found that the fingerless gloves help keep my body warm. When your wrists are covered your body loses less heat. They're not really helpful outside when it's really cold (because your fingers are still exposed), but I use them inside, while I knit and crochet, when I'm at work and it's extra cold, or sometimes I just wear them around the house when I'm cold.
A side-note on the wrist thing, I was told once that your wrists and your neck have blood vessels really close to the surface of the skin so you can warm up a lot quicker if you cover up your wrists and/or neck, and you can cool down quicker by pouring cool water over your wrists (or neck, but wrists are more convenient in that case. lol).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been told many times that if you are cold, put on a hat!


----------



## Lucette (Nov 28, 2012)

Ellemck said:


> Chikkie,
> Look what Didough posted this morning; only fingers gloves.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229519-1.html


Ellemck and Chikkie, look at these, I love mine. They are great for driving, usually it is your fingertips that will ice up. And they are super as a base layer under mittens. They are on Ravelry and here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mittless-fingers


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have been told many times that if you are cold, put on a hat!


Me, too! However, I did hear - TV or radio - that it's not true. So, I just did a Google search and found this at:http://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/everyday-myths/10-false-facts.htm#page=2


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

mrleese said:


> Colorado Knits - Love your fingerless mitts. Do you have a link for the pattern. I could not find them. I would love to make these. Beautifully done. Thanks.


I made the green mitts twice and made the second pair a bit longer (as in the one I posted); the first pair seemed a little short.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-garden-shorties

The Woven Fingerless Gloves link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woven-fingerless-gloves

Both patterns are in _Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders_.

I made both pair from Panda yarns  each a different fiber mix.

I made these for my daughter for xmas; I cant seem to find a picture of them. I also made the matching cowl.

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/sausa-CableLaceFGloves.html

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/sausa-CableLaceCowl.html


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I use them fishing or when I am in frigid lecture halls


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Aren't you the clever girl!



seedstitch said:


> cainchar said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried them yet (although I've made several pairs for others.) I'm guessing they would work as a vest works.) Keep the larger parts warm, and there is more warm blood being circulated through the appendages. Must get a pair done for myself! Thanks for the encouragement folks!
> ...


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

...and singing in cold churches and chapels where you can keep your hands warm and still turn the pages of your music.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

I love mine and wear them a lot. What I like is that it's easy and inexpensive to make pairs to match your coats. And you can make them in no time flat without a pattern. Just measure the length and width you want to fit your hands and sew up one seam....but leave a hole for your thumb.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

While sitting at McDonald's (because of the free Wi-Fi access) and waiting for my darling to finish with his physiotherapy, I'm sure wishing I'd had the wit to bring a pair with me! My fingers are freezing and my mouse-wrist just _hates_ to make contact with the cold granite tabletop! Brrr!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> I made these two pairs last year for my sister and a niece. They love them. I've made others since.
> 
> Both patterns are in _Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders_.
> 
> I will try to find another picture or two.


I like the pattern of the blue ones. The only thing I would do differently is that I would make the part over the fingers longer so they cover the tips. Then you can just fold them back to expose the fingers when you need to. I have never made the piece for the thumb. Is it difficult to make and attach? I just do a k2P2 rib stitch and leave an opening along the seam for the thumb. I also like to make the longer length past the wrist because you can wear them up the arm, or folded over into a cuff, or pushed forward in a gather effect. I really like fingerless gloves.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I wear them a lot, i know they don't cover yo9ur fingers but when your hands warm up so do your fingers Sending love


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I wear them a lot, i know they don't cover yo9ur fingers but when your hands warm up so do your fingers Sending love


They cover your fingers if you make them long enough.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I love mine. Wear them all of the time.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I like the pattern of the blue ones. The only thing I would do differently is that I would make the part over the fingers longer so they cover the tips. Then you can just fold them back to expose the fingers when you need to. I have never made the piece for the thumb. Is it difficult to make and attach? I just do a k2P2 rib stitch and leave an opening along the seam for the thumb. I also like to make the longer length past the wrist because you can wear them up the arm, or folded over into a cuff, or pushed forward in a gather effect. I really like fingerless gloves.


Those mitts were for my sister and she is very petite, so I'm not sure how far down they were on her fingers.

Since there is 2x2 rib at the finger end of the mitts, you could just make as many rows as you would want. I also like to have them a bit on the long side so I can cover more of my fingers when I want.

I prefer to make thumbs rather than having a slit. The thumb is not difficult but I always seem to add more stitches when picking up the stitches to finish the thumb. Then you can decrease if you want and not have a hole at the gusset.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I made my cousin a pair and she wears them at night. Says she hasn't had problem with the arthritis in her hands since. Going to make her another pair so she can switch out.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I don't find they are any use to me as it is my fingers that get cold, not my hands.


I don't get them either. My finger tips are the first to get cold.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

RBeckles said:


> I don't get them either. My finger tips are the first to get cold.


I make them to go past the finger tips to keep the hole hand warm. They can be folded back when the fingers are needed. Works great.


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

A friend who goes hunting spotted some fingerless gloves I had made last night and is strongly hinting for a pair. Also asked me to make some as prizes for contests in May for frontiermen. Also wants some Dead Fish Hats as well. It's nice to be appreicated.
I'm also knitting him a bag of twine for his costume as a woodworker.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> great for driving.


It is recommended that palms have non slip treatment for driving, either the rubber dot method or a vinyl patch for grip.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I love them I have knitted myself several pair. When I play piano and my hands are cold they really do the trick!


----------



## Mairs (Nov 11, 2013)

I wear mine under my mitts when it is really chilly-15degrees celsius. It is amazing how my whole hand stays warm, even the prts not covered!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I knit fingerless mittens for customers quite often. I know they're supposed to be great for all types of activities. But I had never actually worn them. Today I decided to use a pair on my bike ride because the weather is a tad cold today.
> 
> Wow! I love them.
> 
> So if you haven't tried them, you may want to do that.


I love making them..pretty and they really do keep hands warm and fingers free for all that knitting in the cold or reading a book


----------



## LilaX97 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

